# [SOLVED] ReiserFS owner and permission settings

## vitoriung

HI,

I am stacked and cannot set permission for my user account to access ReiserFS partition.

I have tried to set up permission for /media/sdb1 for root:vito 

```

chown -R root:vito /media/sdb1

```

Everything still worked fine until I've done

```
 chmod 664 -R /media/sdb1/ 
```

from that moment my user vito (uid 1002) cannot see contents in the partition...

```

$ls -l /media/sdb1

ls: cannot access /media/sdb1/os: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /media/sdb1/colombo: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /media/sdb1/records: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /media/sdb1/share: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /media/sdb1/fotkynew: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /media/sdb1/images: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /media/sdb1/education: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /media/sdb1/incoming: Permission denied

ls: cannot access /media/sdb1/utilities: Permission denied

total 0

?????????? ? ? ? ?            ? colombo

?????????? ? ? ? ?            ? education

?????????? ? ? ? ?            ? fotkynew

?????????? ? ? ? ?            ? images

?????????? ? ? ? ?            ? incoming

?????????? ? ? ? ?            ? os

?????????? ? ? ? ?            ? records

?????????? ? ? ? ?            ? share

?????????? ? ? ? ?            ? utilities

```

the same under root: 

```

# ls -l /media/sdb1/

total 2

drw-rw-r--  2 root vito 1416 Jan 19 22:53 colombo

drw-rw-r--  9 root vito  240 Apr 11 00:17 education

drw-rw-r--  3 root vito   72 Dec 30 17:27 fotkynew

drw-rw-r-- 11 root vito  304 Mar 31 18:59 images

drw-rw-r--  4 root vito  248 Mar 31 14:14 incoming

drw-rw-r--  5 root vito  128 Apr 13 14:31 os

drw-rw-r--  3 root vito  192 Mar 31 17:44 records

drw-rw-r--  8 root vito  456 Apr 26 17:29 share

drw-rw-r--  9 root vito  240 Nov 14 21:27 utilities

```

my fstab:

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/hda3               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/sda1               /media/sda1     reiserfs        noatime         0 0

/dev/sda2               /media/sda2     ext3            noatime         0 0

/dev/sdb1               /media/sdb1     reiserfs        noatime         0 0

```

I've tried to set chown vito -R /media/sdb1 but its still the same

Anyone can advice please?

Thanks in advance..

V.Last edited by vitoriung on Sat May 03, 2008 4:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sadako

I believe the problem is that you don't have execute permissions on the directories, which is required.

Use `chmod -R a+X /media/sdb1/` to make all the directories (and only the directories) executable.

----------

## vitoriung

every day learn something new in Linux  :Smile: 

I've just done LPI 101, thanks God there was no question about: "What permissions are necessary to be set for directories?"  :Very Happy: 

thank you so much Hopeless

Viktor

----------

